# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Tko radi u velikoj knjižnici (gradska, sveučilišna)?

## apricot

Ako netko radi u nekoj od knjižnica koje imaju stare novine, neka mi se javi na pp, trebao bi nešto pogledati za Rodu. (godine - rane osamdesete, detalje dajem na pp)

----------


## Mukica

podizem!

----------

